# Lab test help!!!



## gkflyers13 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been feeling fatigued and foggy headed for quite some time now. My doctor ran some labs, but says their normal. She seems to think I'm perimenopausal at 39. My 3 sisters and mother all have diagnosed thyroid issues, and I'm convinced that I'm hyypothyroid, but my PA says the labs did not come back abnormal, and wants to put me on estrogen, and B12.
Here is my latest labs:
V itamin D: 28 (range30-100)
TSH: 1.04 (range.04-4.5)
t4 free: 1.1 (range.08-1.8)
t3: 89 (range 76-181)
ferritin: 33(range10-154)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gkflyers13 said:


> I've been feeling fatigued and foggy headed for quite some time now. My doctor ran some labs, but says their normal. She seems to think I'm perimenopausal at 39. My 3 sisters and mother all have diagnosed thyroid issues, and I'm convinced that I'm hyypothyroid, but my PA says the labs did not come back abnormal, and wants to put me on estrogen, and B12.
> Here is my latest labs:
> V itamin D: 28 (range30-100)
> TSH: 1.04 (range.04-4.5)
> ...


Free T4 is below mid-range and the T3 is also. I wish that would have been a FREE T3 test. Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) T3 hormone so it's anybody's guess. FREE T3 is your active hormone so you must be dragging your tail big time?










Here is some info on the FREES and also suggested antibodies' tests which will definitely sort things out for you!

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Estrogen could possible exacerbate the hypo symptoms at this time. Think long and hard about that.


----------

